# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  star (*) next to ceriac protein in blood test??

## rj90

Firsty im doing (400mg of test cyp) split up into twice a week injection for 12weeks. I went to my DR. and got a blood test becasue i have been having bloody diarrhea!! anyway i am supposed to get the results on monday but couldnt help myself and called up and asked for them. The DR. was busy so i asked the receptionist to have a look...she said all looks normal but i have low iron and there is a star next to ceriac protein, she says she doesnt no what it means. I am still going to see my DR. on monday but does anyone know what ceriac protein is??? any help would be muchly appreciated

----------


## rj90

or it might be celiac protein..not sure the spelling sorry guys!!

----------


## oscarjones

CA protein? You have HIV. Nah jk, not sure bro.

----------


## green182

bump
rj90 any results? I am interested in what was causing your "problem"

----------


## ted666

celiac is a disease. google it.......its where your body cant tolerate certain types of protein

----------

